# Vertragen sich Shubunkins und Wasserschildkröten?



## Schocki (29. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und tu mich irgendwie schwer, nach "meinem Thema" zu suchen. Zumindest habe ich nix gefunden. Darum frage ich einfach mal so.

Wir haben seit 6 Wochen 4 Shubunkins und 2 Welse. Die Welse sehen wir kaum, aber sie sind noch da. Dafür fühlen sich die Shubunkins richtig wohl. Denke ich mal. Sie sind auf jeden Fall richtig fröhliche Quatschköpfe und hauen inzwischen auchnicht mehr ab, wenn ich im Teich etwas umbaue. Jetzt könnte ich __ Wasserschildkröten geschenkt bekommen. Nun endlich zu meiner Frage: Vertragen die sich alle miteinander???

Herzlichen Dank für die Antwort(en)...


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

die __ SChildkröten werden vermutlich den Fischbestand stark dezimieren.........


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

..und was für Welse? in 2000 Litern??  ist eigentlich schon für 4 Shubunki zu wenig.. vom Nachwuchs mal ganz abgesehen..  wie tief ist das Becken? für den Winter kanns eng werden.


----------



## Schocki (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

oh oh, ich hab' geahnt - dann lieber keine __ Schildkröten ;-)
Ich weiß, dass der Teich im Moment nicht ideal ist. Aber die Fischchen sind erst 5 - 6 cm groß und die Welse auch. Für die Überwinterung im Aqaurium ist auch schon Vorsorge getroffen. Und im Herbst beginnen wir dann mit dem Bau der neuen Fisch-Heimat. Ein richtig großer Teich mit allem drum und dran. Und im Frühling können sie dann einziehen... So ist zumindest der Plan ;-)

Also denkt ihr, dass die Schildkröten die Shubunkins fressen????


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

Servus Schocki

Ob die Shubis von den Emys gefressen werden ... 

Aber eins ist sicher, du wirst die Shubis net oft zu sehen bekommen 
Die Emys werden deinen Teich in eine Kloake verwandeln, der nur so Grün wie möglich leuchten wird.

So nebenbei sollte der Teich bzw. das Umfeld ausbruchsicher sein ... Fauna-Verfälschung passiert mMn. viel zu oft.

Laß es mit den Emys ... :beten


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

Seit wann fressen __ Schildkröten Fische? Ich dachte die verspeisen Salat und anderes Gemüse ... :?

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

kommt auf die SChildkrötenart an....   da gibts Herbivore und Carnivore....  oder die fressen alles, was sich bietet ( Rot- und Gelbwangenschmuckschildkröten)


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

Okay, 

ich dachte die fressen alle nur Grünzeug.

Mandy


----------



## Hagalaz (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

Was für Wasserschildkröten sollen es den sein?
Wenn du von Wasserschildkröten sprichst nehme ich mal an du meins Rot- oder Gelbwangenschildkröten.
Also wenn du gut fütterst werden die anfangs die Fisch zwar jagen wenn diese aber einige Male erfolgreich entwischt sind geben die __ Schildkröten aus aber eben nur bei guter Fütterung.
Bei Emys orbicularis sieht die Sache anderst aus.
Zu der Tatsache das die Schildkröten deinen Teich grün "färben" muss ich sagen, dass dies nicht unbedingt der Fall ist habe schon einige Halter gesehen die einen klaren Teich mit Schilkröten hatten.


----------



## Schocki (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

Vielen Dank für all die lieben Antworten ;-)

Aber wir haben uns gegen die __ Schildkröten entschieden. Die momentane Besitzerin hat eingeräumt, dass das Wasser wirklich sehr schmutzig ist und sie oft sauber machen müssen. Momentan haben wir eine super Wasserqualität und alles ist bestens - das will ich mir nicht kaputt machen... Zudem werden meine Shubis grade richtig "zutraulich" - da will ich es mir mit ihnen nicht verscherzen


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

Hallo Schocki,

weise Entscheidung !


----------



## Steppenwolf23 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

Also ich muss gestehen ich hatte auch grade die schnapsidee unsere __ Schildkröten vieleicht doch in den Teich zu setzen. Aber neeeeeeeeeeeeeee nach diesem Tread hat es sich ohne hin und her erledigt 

Also bleibt alles beim alten Plan es gibt ein extra Sommerbereich für die schildis.


----------



## Schocki (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertragen sich Shubunkins und  Wasserschildkröten?*

So, leider hat sich die Angelegenheit von alleine erledigt. Irgendein Virus oder Pilz hat sich meine Fische geholt. Zwei sind noch übrig - aber die sehen noch fit und gut genährt aus.

Leider habe ich mir beim ersten toten Fisch keine Gedanken gemacht *schäm*. Der zweite war "verschwunden" - was ich meinen Katzen angelastet habe. Inzwischen hatte ich entdeckt, dass er tot in den Wurzeln einer Wasserpflanze lag. Nr. 3 und 4 sind ganz plötzlich heute Morgen tot im Wasser gelegen...

An Nr. 4 habe ich dann endlich was entdeckt, was eventuell Schuld am Fischsterben war. Die Haut hat sich geschält bei ihm. Ist aber echt über Nacht passiert. Ich hatte ihn am Vorabend noch beobachtet und da ist mir nix aufgefallen. Auch bei den anderen nicht...

Wie gesagt, zwei Shubunkins sind noch übrig und die sehen ziemlich fit aus. Auch die Welse sind zufrieden (soweit ich das beurteilen kann). Obwohl die Wasserwerte ziemlich top waren, habe ich einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht - und hoffe, dass es den letzten Fischen gut tut...


----------

